# **** traps



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Covered up in *****. Barn cat fights them every night. They tripping our hog traps. We get at them with .22 but not efficient enough. Any suggestions to kill these bastards. I'd have to guess we have 20+ who come by every night.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Duke Dog Proof **** Traps. I have a dozen and they do a number on the *****. I put them out and bait with cat fish stink bait. Works every time.


----------



## Poppie (Feb 6, 2013)

We have some traps that are made with 11/2 pipe so the **** has to reach in and they are designed for the length of ***** foot, we haven't had any skunks or opossum trip the lever, I would suggest a bait that won't attract the barn cat, we use nutty butter cookies or peanut butter. We have these traps at every feeder. Do not know a brand we picked ours up at the outdoor show in Houston 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I set 2 live traps in my barn and caught at least 20 back in the spring.I caught 4 skunks too.My barn cat has never been caught in a trap.The last couple days I've seen **** signs again,so I need to get after'em before it gets outta hand again.


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

Go buy the hand traps. Put a small marshmallow in the bottom and it works every time. We have three and I catch them every time I set them out under my protein feeder. 
We did the live trap thing for years but we caught mostly skunks and possum. I don't know what it is about the little pipe-hand trap but I've only ever caught *****. 

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Duke*



Shooter said:


> Duke Dog Proof **** Traps. I have a dozen and they do a number on the *****. I put them out and bait with cat fish stink bait. Works every time.


Dukes work great !! get the tool otherwise there a bi....to set...I use just plain corn..catches less cats


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Put all you cats and dogs away and mix 2 tablespoons of fly bait in a can of cat food. Can't remember name but you can find at any feed store (red and yellow can). May need to out a couple of cans due to all the critters you have been seeing.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Strawberry soda and Golden Malrin,

They will not get 20' away.

John


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Dukes dog proof traps. We use fried liver and gizzard from the gas station close to ranch. Seems to work best and keeps trap lubricated. We set 2 at each feeder and catch raccoons or possums every night. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Dukes*

I ordered some off the internet. They said Dukes but they were cheap copies. **** escaped from one and broke the other one. They sent me a refund, no questions or need to return them. I'll be sure they are Dukes next time! They do work!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I just opened my box of Duke's traps... Definitely get the setting tool.

To my protein fed Boone and Crockett *****, the party is over.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

jtburf said:


> Strawberry soda and Golden Malrin,
> 
> They will not get 20' away.
> 
> John


 Golden Marlin Fly Bait, never in my life seen anything work this good.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

*Corn Thief*

Corn Thief


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

SwampRat said:


> I just opened my box of Duke's traps... Definitely get the setting tool.
> 
> To my protein fed Boone and Crockett *****, the party is over.


I mentioned ir earlier Get The Tool...Once you got a Tool use it as pattern to make more cause you will loose a few


----------



## Poppie (Feb 6, 2013)

The pipe trap I was talking about looks like a duke mines probably a knock off


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I ordered a dozen Duke's Dog Proof **** traps from a seller listed as "soup can coonin' on EBay. Definitely not knock offs and have caught about a dozen ***** at our protein feeders so far. I didn't know they made a setting tool. They were a little tight at first but I guess they've loosened up because I don't have any problems setting them. I just throw a small handfull of protein in the tube when I'm filling the feeders. Pretty simple and seems to work just fine.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

I've caught over 30 ***** using Duke's. They love the miniature marshmallows.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Those hand traps look pretty nice. picking up a few thanks. Question. Is it pretty messy to get the dispatched **** hand out of the trap ? Getting the set tool as well. So sick of these sob's. Walk into the garage and got two of them in there hanging from the rafters.


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

Nope you don't even need to touch the ****. As soon as you let the tension off the spring they slide right out. 

We put marshmallows in the bottom as bait and some how they always get the marshmallow, so no mess there either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Ordered a few Duke's for entertainment, the fly bait & Dr Pepper works really good....


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Crackers n cheese got um
They work great.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

******!*

Thanks for the posts fellas! As you can see I have a major **** problem at the protein feeder. I have some ideas now to take care of the problem(s).


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

If that was my feeder...I'd have some fly bait for them first...then I'd maintain with a foot trap.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

topwateraddict said:


> Thanks for the posts fellas! As you can see I have a major **** problem at the protein feeder. I have some ideas now to take care of the problem(s).


 spotlight and unplugged 870 would be a start, there...


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

sea sick said:


> If that was my feeder...I'd have some fly bait for them first...then I'd maintain with a foot trap.


X2. Know em all out then control the population.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Duke's*

Now you guys got me wanting to try to put them under control again! I ordered 4 hand traps (the new powder coated ones) and a setting tool. They ship free and the total was only $48 ($12 each). That seemed like a good deal to me!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Now just need some good recipes. **** thigh an sweet potatoes... :ac550:


----------



## Jlhcattleco (Jun 28, 2015)

Have heard of the fly bait method. Mixture ratio? Do you have to set it in something that the deer, cattle or horses aren't able to get to it?


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

***** control*

Not a good idea to discuss something like off label use of a pesticide like this on a public forum. Making it known to use this opens the eyes of unwanted visitors and the legal problems associated with it. http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/02/regulators-move-limit-wildlife-deaths-misuse-deadly-fly-killer.

Plus the possibility of non target animals (pets) getting into it.

Just not good.

Use the dukes, z-traps,FBs or what ever, modify them to fire on a push or pull, 3-4 small marshmallows in the bottom to cushion the trigger, cover the trigger with floating catfish food, and a little squirt of fish oil from a trapping supply site to sweeten the deal----so far in the last 5 years I have removed 1000+ raccoons.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Man I can't believe that dog recovered 
.he must of only licked it once


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great traps. We use the DP traps as well.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We use canned sweet corn mixed with tuna fish.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

^^^^^ How many ***** and hogs did yall take off the place last year?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't even sit an hour. Just used dog treats. The ones I bought say duke trap from Korea. Not sure why you need a set tool or how it would work. Very easy to set by hand.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Knockoffs*

The supposed Duke's I got were made in China. The smart raccoons broken one and got out of the other one! I have 4 real Duke's, I think, on order now!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

A pie plate with strawberry soda and Golden Malrin will keep the "Flies" down that those dead ***** create. Best part the mixture kills more than 1 "Fly" at a time...


John


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Got a small yote bait pile forming.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Good deal..already putting them to work


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Would anyone be interested in "Fly Only" catchers for your feeder pens?

I'll draw something up if there is some interest.

John


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

We set out some yesterday.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Dukes*

Received them yesterday. It seems the price went down but the quality went up! They are tan powder coated and came with the setting tool, 4 for $48 shipped! I'll set them out on Labor Day holiday weekend. You fellow Rocksprings hunters can expect to see way fewer ***** on your place, especially if you're off or RR674! LOL!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

8 down.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a heck of a start...body count is adding up...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

******

Hey, I heard that they were good barbequed! People from Arkansas also use them for toothpicks! Sorry Bill (and probably Hillary)! LMVVVFAO!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Traps*

I have 6 set out. The hogs tripped 3 of them but I got lucky at one of my trouble feeders. The ***** have family reunions at this feeder. Got this one Sunday night and have caught 7 more since then. So far the count is 8 dead *****.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Hanging out. One more before headed in to work. I hate killing these things but wish the flea bags would stop coming around.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Good work....I don't like killing them either..I don't mind them to much, but when there's half a dozen at a time at the feeder....it's time to thin them out


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

he was sleeping with his head under the rock; never woke up. I've trapped over 30 of them. Turkey numbers have really gone up. I'm wondering if trapping the ***** may have something to do with that.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I set my six traps out last weekend and caught ZERO. All bait was gone, none were triggered.

I used cat food (almost like canned tuna fish) and half a vanilla wafer down below the trigger. Five were very clean, one had a few remnants. I either have clever ***** or **** efficient beetles....or maybe there is a trick to setting them?


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

miniature marshmallows work best for me. If I bait the traps too early in the day the ants have eaten about all the bait by nightfall.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I just use a dog treat in each one and they get hit every time. Drop it in before yah set it, make sure it's past the lever. Those things see something they can stick their hand in they will check it out and pull the lever. Have caught one in every trap every time so far. Only ***** so far praying we don't get 'skunked'


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Tablefare?*

So none of my fellow 2Coolers have dined on raccoon or are you just too shy to admit it? I guess that you've never eaten hardheads or mullet either, not even in a pinch? How about gafftop or piggies? LMAO!

P.S.- if times get much tougher we may need to go back and learn how to live off the land!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I caught this one the other night on quail eggs.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I like using crackers with cheese. The ones that come in a six pack...Keebler type...I eat a few...and use the rest for bait. I'll put a big piece or 2 under the trigger. And a few small pieces on top and around the trap. 
Make sure the post is sunk deep and nothing is in the way preventing the spring to swing away.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

And steverino..the answer is NO to all those lol

Now I have eaten nutria rat,coyote, snails and snakes. But that was in the military, and we were hungry.
I'm not that hungry any more lol
I can bring you the ***** if you'd like tho haha


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Got an address to mail the ***** too lol

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I guess I'll have to go back to the lease and try again...(LoL)


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Took about 20 since April off our 460 acres in rocksprings. The last couple of times I've set them (dukes), I haven't caught anything, so I think I'm done for this year (or until the are on cameras at night with any regularity again). They don't have much incentive to hit feeders now anyway with all the ripe persimmons around. I usually just bait with corn (a little sprinkled on ground near trap with the rest in the tube) or dry cat food. Both are effective and don't leave a mess.

The porcupines have been giving me fits as of late. I've managed to kill three so far in the last month pulling up to feeders right around dusk, but haven't had any luck trapping them in have-a-hearts. God, those animals stink!


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

*Porkies*



JMalin said:


> Took about 20 since April off our 460 acres in rocksprings. The last couple of times I've set them (dukes), I haven't caught anything, so I think I'm done for this year (or until the are on cameras at night with any regularity again). They don't have much incentive to hit feeders now anyway with all the ripe persimmons around. I usually just bait with corn (a little sprinkled on ground near trap with the rest in the tube) or dry cat food. Both are effective and don't leave a mess.
> 
> The porcupines have been giving me fits as of late. I've managed to kill three so far in the last month pulling up to feeders right around dusk, but haven't had any luck trapping them in have-a-hearts. God, those animals stink!


Give me call I have a good way to trap them.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

82dodge said:


> he was sleeping with his head under the rock; never woke up. I've trapped over 30 of them. Turkey numbers have really gone up. I'm wondering if trapping the ***** may have something to do with that.


Yes ***** will eat turkey eggs.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Tx_Biologist said:


> Give me call I have a good way to trap them.


I'd like to hear it myself...I have a few that frequent my protein as well..


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

steverino said:


> So none of my fellow 2Coolers have dined on raccoon or are you just too shy to admit it? I guess that you've never eaten hardheads or mullet either, not even in a pinch? How about gafftop or piggies? LMAO!
> 
> P.S.- if times get much tougher we may need to go back and learn how to live off the land!


I've eaten **** and gafftop. As a teengager not only did we eat ***** but shot and sold them for table fare.


----------



## BumpandRun (Jul 5, 2006)

***** Traps*

I ordered 8 of these and just got them in. I plan on setting them labor day weekend. One question though, do you have to have a trappers license to set them?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

BumpandRun said:


> I ordered 8 of these and just got them in. I plan on setting them labor day weekend. One question though, do you have to have a trappers license to set them?


Not license is needed for personal use.


----------

